# Copy & Paste Text Only without an editor:



## max21 (Mar 11, 2017)

I know how to empty a file at the command line,

```
cat /dev/null > /MyRecords
```
but I don’t know how to do this:

Select text from another file at the command line:       */MyNotes*

then paste into:       */ MyRecords*

I know how to do a simple copy but I don’t want to copy the file.  I need to do it the way described above.


----------



## Phishfry (Mar 11, 2017)

`cat /MyNotes >> /MyRecords`
The double arrow appends
The single arrow erases old and creates new file.
https://docs.freebsd.org/info/gawk/gawk.info.File_Pipe_Redirection.html


----------



## max21 (Mar 11, 2017)

For years, I don't know why but I use to get a warning when I hit the Thanks button:
*WARNING:* "Are you sure you want to proceed"

I click, heck NO! and never tried again to often. I think its a social media thing. I'm not into Facebook and such, because if I get track I'm never get a job for being a dumb-a with all my question that many did not understand, or I have problems trying to grasp a simple reply that works.

So I say _Thanks_ and I mean it.

Thanks Phishfry, Now I know what cat really mean.... see what I mean


----------

